# USAT Docksider w/DCC, 2k2 & KD's



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

It isn’t pretty, but I got the 2k2 and the D808 decoder installed. Thanks to Jim at Phoenix I also have the USAT chuff sensor connected to the 2k2. The KD I used was a #1779.



























The grey color on the drivers and side rods is actually grimy black, must be my lighting.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

That is a nice looking loco--nice job shoehorning it all in!


would want to run it via remote control, but I understand metal bodywork is **** with wireless


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: USAT Docksider w/DCC, 2k2 & KD's*

Isn't pretty? The Kadee install looks great. Could we get a picture of the front coupler and maybe a few words on what you did? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, I drilled and tapped both the front and rear beams for 2-56 screws. The top bolts are dummys. I also had to notch the coupler pockets to allow the lift bars to drop.


----------

